# Any cat people out there?



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

My little mostly feral cat was scrapping with my male cat and fell off the table. She started shaking her head and acting weird, kicking at her face.

So I managed to catch her (getting very scratched in the process). Checked her over and noticed that she'd bitten through her tongue with one fang. The tongue was pierced all of the way through and actually stuck on the tooth. I lifted it off with difficulty.

She's acting fine now but should I do anything to help it heal or is she going to need the vet? As I said she is pretty feral so any intervention will be a little difficult.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yowch! I had my tongue pierced for about four years a while back now, but it healed up with lots of dilute Listerine. I don't think the kitty will appreciate Listerine too much. ;-) 

There's a relatively new injectable antibiotic called Convenia that a lot of vets are using now to treat really fractious cats so you just have to give them the shot once and they are good for the full 14 days, with no pilling. YAY! :-D I'd ask your vet about trying that. Some vets will also do house calls to minimize stress as well. Good luck!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh the joys of feral cats LOL All our cats have started out as ferals so I feel your pain, although they eventually became great pets and easy to handle, especially the most current one.

One of my dogs did this during bitework one day, clear through the middle of his tongue. Nicked one of those big veins on the underside of the tongue in the process also so there was lots of blood just for effect. He healed up just fine although I did keep an eye on it for infection. I'd consider getting the kitty the shot Maren suggested just in case, but otherwise I wouldn't worry about it, I suspect kitty will heal up just fine.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, I'll ring the vet in the morning and see what she suggests about an injection. She's handled the cat before so at least she knows what to expect.

I'm just back from the hospital, couldn't stop one of the deep scratches from bleeding after several hours so I needed a few stiches.

Chaos has eaten this evening so I'm not overly worried now.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Working *dog* forum!


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Well thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kitty on a WORKING DOG FORUM...lock it!\\/
What is a good diet for my goldfish? He can't handle the water ph stress...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like cats but if they'er over a yr old they get way to tough without some serious marinating.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

F**K cats the make good appetizers for Mals and Dutchies LOL


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I used to not like cats and never had one until I got our current one as a mouser. He has as much prey drive as our Mals and he even retrieves. And he literally parkours off the walls and furniture just for fun multiple times a day.  He's seriously the coolest darn cat. I need to take some video of him scaling the walls. I'd estimate 1 million + plus hits on YouTube if I did. :lol: And he's actually a friendly cat too.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Does your cat do Sch or Mondio?

If Sch, it must be a GAY cat, so no sex for at least a week!

If Mondio, ask Jeff!

He, he, ha, ha.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

He'd probably be a Mondio or French Ring cat with his ability to scale objects and jump. He has his front claws, so I wonder if the judge would take points off for using them. Dogs get to keep their front claws to do the palisade so I'm guessing not. \\/ He's also not equipment driven and will really go after the man in the work when he's in civil drive. And he's got a hard temperament unlike most cats. If you have to toss him off the couch for being bad, he'll come right back for more. He doesn't go and sulk under the bed for the next 6 hours like most cats.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.mainebengal.com/images/stories/cats/miles5.jpg


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rachel Schumacher said:


> http://www.mainebengal.com/images/stories/cats/miles5.jpg



Is his name Jeff?


----------

